
Introducing Our New Canadian Datacenter: TOR1 - ehPReth
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-our-new-canadian-datacenter-tor1/
======
jstoiko
I like the name. Does it suggest anything aside from where the city where it's
located?

~~~
raiyu
The name is to reflect Toronto. =]

------
jonotron
Question for anyone familiar with the privacy concerns of BC (specifically
government): is this new DC enough to satisfy the requirements of BC?

------
dacox
Ah, this explains why last month I suddenly had to start paying Canadian sales
tax on my droplets.

------
pgib
Is it possible to be billed in CAD?

~~~
raiyu
At this time all billing is still done in USD.

